# New owner



## imagemotti (Sep 1, 2017)

Hallo everybody, 
I am new in this forum, I am an experienced sailor and superyacht photographer 
I have just bought a sailing boat, is a Dufour 41 classic built in 1998
Can anyone help me to find the polar chart?
Thank you
ciao from Italy
martino


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

What is a polar chart? It's not a term I've heard.

Congratulations on your new boat.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

midwesterner said:


> What is a polar chart? It's not a term I've heard


http://www.nauticed.org/sailing-blog/how-to-read-a-polar-plot-for-sailboats/


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Can try this list, https://www.seapilot.com/features/polars/download-polar-files/ Not sure if any of the Dufor's on there are close to yours.


----------



## imagemotti (Sep 1, 2017)

hi,
finally I have found polars here: jieter.github.io for many boats. It is very interesting!
ciao


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

midwesterner said:


> What is a polar chart? It's not a term I've heard.
> 
> Congratulations on your new boat.


A polar chart is a graph which shows the expected speed of a particular boat at all angles of sail and all windspeed. Most of the readily available polar chart are generated by VPP type racing rating rules. Those really are not very useful in real life.

Bigger budget racing programs have computers on board that gather data in real life racing conditions and that data gets crunched to produce accurate target speeds and target angles to get the best VMG on any point of sail.

Jeff


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Jeff_H said:


> Those really are not very useful in real life.
> Jeff


Is that because the polars are only the theoretical speeds at angles and wind conditions. Unless the bottom is perfect, sails are brand new and optimized for conditions, and the crew is spot on these are just the potential speeds for the boat? Without those conditions, you are not likely to reach the graphed speeds?


----------

